

Worse is better - mcantor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worse_is_better

======
pw0ncakes
I agree that less is often more. It's better to do a few things well than to
do many things poorly, the latter being an inevitable result of feature creep
and design by committee.

That said, I tend to hold to the MIT Approach: correctness and consistency
should not be compromised.

~~~
mcantor
It sort of feels like an extension or parallel to "Perfect is the enemy of
good."

------
bhiggins
Clay Shirky's recent post on complex business models reminds me of this.
[http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2010/04/the-collapse-of-
complex...](http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2010/04/the-collapse-of-complex-
business-models/)

